# How many tags does your GR wear?



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Last week I took Eddie to a park we go to occationally. It is beautifully wooded with ponds, fields, footpaths and small bridges. And it is a BIG dog hangout. 

I let him off lead (like all the rest of the dogs there) because he's bigger now - he always keeps an eye on me and is really good at recall. Or so I thought...(Come to find out that on the beach is one thing and the woods are another)....Off he went with two other dogs way out of sight.....Not only that, but they headed up a hill where a neighborhood bordered the park. Luckily he did come barreling back behind another dog - lesson learned!

Then I realized - OMG I don't have any tags on him :doh: what if he was lost? (sort of spaced out that our little puppy is now a big dog looking puppy...even if he is always with one of us, he could wander off) 

Needless to say Eddie now has tags - lots of tags. His microchip tag, his rabies tag, his contact tag (2 cell phone #s and a home phone) and this Friday he will have his town dog tag. Hmmmm, he sure does jingle - 

Have I now gone overboard? Is 4 tags too much? What do your GRs wear?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie has 3. Rabies, license, and name/address/telephone. He's now microchipped yet, but I want to get that done.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ours have their rabies tag, vet tag, and a name/phone # tag. The golden girls are also microchipped. However, our vet told us to keep the micro chip tag so we'd have all the info in case they are lost. I have those taped near the phone with all the other important numbers.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Ours have their rabies tag, vet tag, and a name/phone # tag. The golden girls are also microchipped. However, our vet told us to keep the micro chip tag so we'd have all the info in case they are lost. I have those taped near the phone with all the other important numbers.


Yikes! Vet tag - I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

EddieME said:


> Yikes! Vet tag - I hadn't thought of that!


I didn't either. The name of my vet is on the rabies tag, but not the phone number.

Well, what do you know, I just checked. Address & phone number for the vet is on the rabies tag. Ya learn something new every day


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

2 tags. One has my name and address. The other my tel no. and 'I am microchipped' on it.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> 2 tags. One has my name and address. *The other my tel no. and 'I am microchipped' on it*.


 
I like the "I am microchipped" tag................great idea! Looks like Lucie and Coach will be sporting 2 tags now, I may put their vet's name and number on the back.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly has an ID tag, a city tag and a rabies tag. Caue just has an ID tag and city tag. Caue has his rabies shot but didn't come with a rabies tag on his collar.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

we have : name tag, rabies tag, chip tag

we also used indelible ink on the collar with my name and number...just in case the tags are pulled off
our chip has vet info and my info


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin only has one tag (flat tag) with all of our info on it. I haven't added his rabies tag and I haven't got a city license yet (oops!). Keep forgetting!

I do need to get him microchipped though, and will add one of those "I am microchipped" tags to his collar then. That's a great idea!


----------



## loana0320 (Mar 3, 2008)

we have two-name address and telephone, and one with rabies info from his vet


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Most of my dogs wear three... microchip tag, rabies tag, and name/number tag


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Tucker has his rabies (with vet info included), homeagain and name/address/REWARD IF FOUND tag


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> I didn't either. The name of my vet is on the rabies tag, but not the phone number.
> 
> Well, what do you know, I just checked. Address & phone number for the vet is on the rabies tag. Ya learn something new every day


Ha Ha - I'm just like you - I just went and looked myself - and sure enough, it's there!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla has AKC CAR tag (microchip), her rabies tag w/ vets name, #, & her ID #, and one with our home & 2 cell phone numbers. 

she doesn't wear a collar so I bought one of those thin braided nylon slip collars, put all 3 tags on one ring, hooked that one one end, cut the other ring off of the other end & sewed the cut end to the other ring. so it's 1 connected piece with a single ring & 3 tags, looks kind of like a necklace. It hangs low on her neck, almost on her shoulders.

It hangs on the door knob & we slip it on her whenever we go out. I love it that it lays low enough that when she is wearing her pinch or chain slip collar, they don't get tangled up.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

jcasks said:


> Tucker has his rabies (with vet info included), homeagain and name/address/*REWARD IF FOUND tag*


Yet another thing I hadn't thought of!!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The golden girls are also microchipped. However, our vet told us to keep the micro chip tag so we'd have all the info in case they are lost. I have those taped near the phone with all the other important numbers.


I use a micro chip tag on the collar because it has an 800# and also the co sent a card for my wallet and a smaller version hole punched for my key chain...almost a little overboard...

Like loveisgolden - we keep his collar and tags by the door, he doesn't wear one inside.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine have there rabies tag, microchip tag, name and number tag and one from our rescue. Animal control and people here seem to call a rescue first....


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

We don't have rabies tags here. Just a city license tag (rabies vaccine required to get it) and a tag with their name, my last name, address, cell phone, and home phone. Lily has a microchip tag, Fergus will be microchipped soon. Lily also has a rescue group tag too. Final count: Lily 4, Fergus 2.

Here's a question, though. Isn't the point of a microchip to identify the dog when they have no tags? What's the point of wearing a tag that says "microchipped" along with tags that say where he/she lives?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> We don't have rabies tags here. Just a city license tag (rabies vaccine required to get it) and a tag with their name, my last name, address, cell phone, and home phone. Lily has a microchip tag, Fergus will be microchipped soon. Lily also has a rescue group tag too. Final count: Lily 4, Fergus 2.
> 
> Here's a question, though. Isn't the point of a microchip to identify the dog when they have no tags? What's the point of wearing a tag that says "microchipped" along with tags that say where he/she lives?


we don't use a tag with her name, our name & address on it, (just has all 3 phone numbers) the microchip tag alerts people to either 1) Scan the dog & get the home info, or 2) call the number on the tag & give the id # listed on the tag & get to get the home info


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Here's a question, though. Isn't the point of a microchip to identify the dog when they have no tags? What's the point of wearing a tag that says "microchipped" along with tags that say where he/she lives?


I think maybe it's a back up to scanning him. The tag has the microchip id number and an #800 to call. It actually may be a quicker way to identify than finding a scanner?? You're right - that is of course if he still has tags on...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker has his rabies tag and that's it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

*


Celeigh said:



;
Here's a question, though. Isn't the point of a microchip to identify the dog when they have no tags? What's the point of wearing a tag that says "microchipped" along with tags that say where he/she lives?

Click to expand...

*I look at it this way... with the microchip information they have on file there is more than one number to contact. what happens if your not home and your at work our out running errands.... My vet's name is on there also the rescue Im with and they have my cell numbers or a family member who could go get the dog right away with me not being home.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I couldn't respond as my guys don't wear any tags! Nygel doesn't even wear a collar when we're around the house as I don't want the marks from the collar to be obvious when he goes in the conformation ring. Oliver wears a collar but no tags. 

The town tags are in the drawer along with the rabies vaccination tags. 

I might be vain but I really don't like the look of tags or the clinking of them.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson wears two....because I'm a bad dad and haven't registered him with the city.... :hide:


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Gwen said:


> I couldn't respond as my guys don't wear any tags! Nygel doesn't even wear a collar when we're around the house as I don't want the marks from the collar to be obvious when he goes in the conformation ring.


I couldn't agree more about collar marks - the collar comes off as soon as we are home. I can see that being critical if Nygel is in the comformation ring.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bogart and ZsaZsa have their Rabis tag on the city lisence tag on and a name tag with their name and my H P # and Cell P #. Bogart is also microchiped with Avid and registered of course. I didn't put the Avid tag on though.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

for us, our dog license tag is the same thing as the rabies tag, you don't get a separate rabies tag here...

Sam only wears his ID tag because it jingled so much with the license tag and we took it off lol we got a tag with his microchip but decided against putting it on his collar because we felt that giving someone his microchip number and manufacturer was not a great idea as they might be able to somehow change the info to their own were they to steal him. i have been thinking of getting a collar tag for Sam http://www.boomerangtags.com/store/list.php?A=G&ID=5 so that i can have that for his ID and have his dog license tag on him without the jingle of the 2 tags together lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Carson wears two....because I'm a bad dad and haven't registered him with the city.... :hide:


LOL, I haven't registered Tucker either  But shhh... our little secret. :wave:


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

As of now, Tilly only has an ID tag with her name and my cell #. Once I get her spayed then I'll register her with the city. If you register before having her spayed it costs an extra $75. Then she'll have two tags, her ID and the city tag (which you can't get without rabies vac).

But, she only wears her collar when we go out. It hangs by the door with her leash.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy has three so far: Info, Vet, and City License. We only have her name tag and city tag on her though because she can't have a city tag without having had her shots from the vet.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

SillyTilly said:


> As of now, Tilly only has an ID tag with her name and my cell #. Once I get her spayed then I'll register her with the city. If you register before having her spayed it costs an extra $75. Then she'll have two tags, her ID and the city tag (which you can't get without rabies vac).


thats what i love about the city i live in... while it was quite a bit more exp to license an unaltered dog than one thats been neutered, they had a special "puppy" license rate so as long as the puppy is under a year old, the license price was only $10 regardless of whether they were neutered or not. i got that when he was 4 months and had his rabies shot, so its good until he is 16 months so i will probably just wait until he is neutered at 18 months to license him again lol


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

None......


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, Thor has 3 tags - CGC with our contact info, rabies, and license. He has 4 things on his collar -- as he is Thor I just had to get him a silver Thor's hammer.


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> _Sam only wears his ID tag because it jingled so much with the license tag and we took it off lol we got a tag with his microchip but decided against putting it on his collar because we felt that giving someone his microchip number and manufacturer was not a great idea as they might be able to somehow change the info to their own were they to steal him. _
> 
> If Sam is registered in the AKC CAR recovery service, the primary contact information cannot be changed by anyone, including the owner of the pet, unless a written transfer of ownership is sent in with a $12.50 transfer fee.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Libby has 3: Rabies, ID, and Liscense. She also has a homeagain chip and I think that I am going to invest in a nice ID tag for that pretty soon toon. I don't think you can ever have TOO much identification on your pet.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

OK- I didn't pick any of the options because Daisy has 6! She has one ID tag, two license tags, & three rabies tags. I keep forgetting to take her old tags off!:doh: I do love how her tags jingle!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Mine only have one slide-on tag (name, phone, vet phone, microchip mention). Their rabies tag is in their file and I've never been able (after several phone calls) to know whether I needed to register them with the city or not. Last thing animal control told me is that they only needed "dangerous" dogs registered; the city website says something else but who am I to know ?! :doh:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack and Charlie have there, Rabies, city licence and ID tag, Rusty and Sadie only have the ID Tag and city tag for now. Rusty had his rabies shot just never got a tag from the owner.





















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Roxy has 3. hillsborough county tag, Morris Animal Foundation tag which reads "Reward if Found" then a Tampa Bay Buc's tag, Denise


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

The legal requirement in the uk is for a dog tag to show the owners name, address and post code which mine have. On the reverse side it has my vets contact number and also that they are mircochipped and they also have a microchip tag on too.


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

Ally has three....one with a phone number only.....one with her akc stuff...and rabies tag. I heard that you are only supposed to put your home or cell phone number on the tag because if you have name phone number and address someone who could find your dog would know where you live and the dogs name which if you think about it isn't good at all.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

My 3 have 2 tags. They have their rabies tag and their HomeAgain! tag (it's the micro-chip company tag). I do intend to have their micro-chip tag removed and instead get a tag with their name & our contact information and their micro-chip #. So still 2 tags, it's just the tag from the micro-chip company is plastic and they chew on each others. :doh:


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

*tags*

Samantha has four tags... rabies, county license, microchip, and address/phone number. However, after reading here I realized that her recent rabies tag doesn't have the vet info on it... might be adding a fifth! 

I like the permanent marker on the inside of the collar idea as well. Can you tell that I worry too much about my baby??


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Nope you didn't go overboard! Ours have their microchip tag, rabies tag, personal contact tag, and an "indoor dog, catch and call" tag

Sarah


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

My boys each sport three tags. Rabies tag, registration tag and their own specialized name tags. My hubby's regiment's colours are red and blue, since Ubi is named after the regiment (their motto is Ubique-- which means 'Everywhere') I got a dog tag that was red and one that was blue with their names, and our address on them.


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

Scout wears 3 tags....Name and contact info tag, rabies tag, and license tag. We always know where he is if he's moving, that's for sure!! _jingle jingle_


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

This post made me laugh...

Those of you who remember my divorce, and my wife will get a kick out of this...

She refused to microchip any pets, because it made dogs (and therefore, us) trackable. She also swore there was something in the bible, and equated microchips to the mark of the beast... I just kinda rolled my eyes and went on.

Ellie has 2 tags on her.. ID tag, and a microchip tag.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie wears three tags - one has my phone number and says she is microchipped (I didn't want to put her name or my address on it), the other is her microchip tag, and the last is her rabies tag.


----------

